
Glutin v0.21.0 Release Candidate Season - gentz
https://gentz.rocks/posts/glutin-v0-21-0-release-candidate-season/
======
gentz
As I mention in the post, users of glutin should update their application to
use the new glutin release candidate. Back ports are a PITA, and I'd hate to
have to do one.

I should also mention, I'm the current maintainer of glutin.

Feel free to ask me any questions, or join us at our chat:
[https://crates.io/crates/glutin](https://crates.io/crates/glutin)

Here's our crate io, too, fwiw:
[https://crates.io/crates/glutin](https://crates.io/crates/glutin)

Please also consider taking a stab at some of the tasks in our and/or winit's
bug tracker. I'm grateful for every bit of help.
[https://github.com/tomaka/glutin/issues](https://github.com/tomaka/glutin/issues)
[https://github.com/tomaka/winit/issues](https://github.com/tomaka/winit/issues)

